#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  PLS -CADD Version 14.00 released - now support Windows 10!!!!

## raz

Hey people:

Did you know? PLS -CADD Version 14.00 released - now support Windows 10!!!!

Here is the official Link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Who can share the installation files? PM please!



Best Regards,

RazSee More: PLS -CADD Version 14.00 released - now support Windows 10!!!!

----------


## abasy ali

Thanks
the new is :  Based Structures will be created by (x,y,z) or station 
My friend,please , told me about v13.2?!

----------


## raz

Tower have some changes too .... At the moment I don't any answer! we need to work together ^^

----------


## majid_n

Completely confusing. I don't know if the user makes the propaganda?

----------


## raz

> Completely confusing. I don't know if the user makes the propaganda?



What is your point?

----------


## raz

I just looking for the last version of PLS_CADD and I dont understand your point :P

----------


## seahhh

i have, installation files, and ver 13.2.

----------


## raz

> i have, installation files, and ver 13.2.



And do you want to sell the software for sure?

----------


## gilbertomejiac

pls cadd 12.3 works on win 7-8-10.

if you previusly installed a plscadd 9 or original one, it never work, you have to format windows to run it on that machine.

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

pleas share it with us

----------


## raz

who has PLS-CADD 13.2 ? jijijijiji

----------


## seahhh

> pls cadd 12.3 works on win 7-8-10.
> 
> if you previusly installed a plscadd 9 or original one, it never work, you have to format windows to run it on that machine.



is not correct, you can have multiple versions, I have installed the 9.2,12.3 and 13.2.

----------


## seahhh

> pls cadd 12.3 works on win 7-8-10.
> 
> if you previusly installed a plscadd 9 or original one, it never work, you have to format windows to run it on that machine.



is not correct, you can have multiple versions, I have installed the 9.2,12.3 and 13.2.See More: PLS -CADD Version 14.00 released - now support Windows 10!!!!

----------


## cadguy

...............

----------


## raz

Who can share PLS-CADD 14?

----------


## cadguy

............

----------


## raz

> Provide v14 install files to get v12.3 solution running on windows7



A bad deal!!!!

I have PLS-CADD 12.3 running on my PC with windows 8.1 but I want the lastest version of PLS-CADD

----------


## cadguy

..............

----------


## raz

I didnt know ... thank you for the information.

----------


## abasy ali

plz,any one share plscad v13.2

----------


## raz

Yes please share PLS-CADD 13.2 Or 14

----------


## seahhh

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## seahhh

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## raz

Can you share with me the installation files of PLS-CADD 14?

----------


## abasy ali

Mr. seahhh,
share plscadd v13 with us 


plz, share it ....See More: PLS -CADD Version 14.00 released - now support Windows 10!!!!

----------


## raz

Seahhh please share PLS-CADD 14 with us!

----------


## abasy ali

seahhh,You must be generous for once

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

dear seahhh you can not make money with us and specially by selling *****ed software in this forum we try to help each other so pleas help us or go a way

----------


## raz

Seahhh Please share PLS-CADD 14!

----------


## cadguy

..........

----------


## cadguy

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Regards



............

----------


## cadguy

..... Wise words from Mr. *seahhh* .....   





> i have 13.2 full ***** 32 and 64 bits.. but i don't share my files solutions....
> 
> 
> whitout installer don't make the *****.
> 
> 
> good luck



LOL .... 

Kids should not throw challenge!!!!

----------


## cadguy

................

----------


## abasy ali

What will happen Mr. cadguy
are u will share it with us ?

----------


## cadguy

> What will happen Mr. cadguy
> are u will share it with us ?



.................

----------


## raz

> ..... Wise words from Mr. *seahhh* .....   
> 
> 
> 
> LOL .... 
> 
> Kids should not throw challenge!!!!



Do you have PLS-CADD, PLS-TOWER, PLS-POLE and SAPS all in version 14??????

----------


## raz

.........................................

See More: PLS -CADD Version 14.00 released - now support Windows 10!!!!

----------


## cadguy

And CAISSON too.

----------


## raz

Cadguy, Will you share with us?

----------


## cadguy

..............

----------


## abasy ali

Cadguy,Believe us,we didn't have anew sharing
if we get it , we will share Directly
We need your interest

----------


## raz

> Of course I'll share, if you make proper share.



What do you mean? What do you want? Let's discuss on a private message please. Thank you

----------


## cadguy

................

----------


## raz

Please Mr. Cadguy share with us ............ please ..............please.... you are a very smart person please do it. I can't live without PLS-CADD ..... please!!!!!!

It's sarcasm" ... hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha ^^ you can put you crakin.g skills in your fuc.king ass and be happy  :Smile: 

Don't waste YOUR TIME sharing stupid pictures! Life is short. 





> PLS-CADD 14 much more improved than 12.3

----------


## raz

Please Mr. Cadguy share with us ............ please ..............please.... you are a very smart person please do it. I can't live without PLS-CADD ..... please!!!!!!

It's sarcasm" ... hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha ^^ you can put you crakin.g skills in your fuc.king ass and be happy  :Smile: 

Don't waste YOUR TIME sharing stupid pictures! Life is short. 





> PLS-CADD 14 much more improved than 12.3

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

Mer RAZ had loose his head and the community apologize ,even thought  you are a little bit sadistic but we appreciate what you are doing for this forum

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

Mer RAZ had loose his head and the community apologize ,even thought you are a little bit sadistic but we appreciate what you are doing for this forum,and we will be patient

----------


## cadguy

......

----------


## ingo_dingo

Punish Raz by publishing PLS 13.2. Punish him good!  ;-)

See More: PLS -CADD Version 14.00 released - now support Windows 10!!!!

----------


## abasy ali

please
Thread Not worth!!!

----------


## abasy ali

please
Thread Not worth!!!

----------


## surgeArrester

Hmm....

----------


## raz

Mr Cadguy:

Do you have any proof about that? 





> Like you kept PLS 13.2 in your fukin a.ss till 6 months without sharing ......

----------


## cadguy

..........

----------


## abasy ali

Let's forget ,now: any one share plscad v13.2,plz!

----------


## raz

SHOW ME PLEASE and prove that you aren't a liar who talks bullshit all the time  :Smile: 





> Of course. I am not talking bullshit without proof.

----------


## raz

SHOW ME PLEASE and prove that you aren't a liar who talks bullshit all the time  :Smile: 





> Of course. I am not talking bullshit without proof.

----------


## cadguy

.............

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

cadguy i have toolbox II v5.10 and also sicam pas230 v7.00 (sofwear of siemens) are you intersted can we have a deal

----------


## raz

Now you see ... you talk only BULL.SHIT and you don't have any proof because you are a LIAR!!! ... Show me the proof that you have!.

Sorry about that ... but is the true.

Take care!





> let's make it a challenge !
> 
> What will happen if I prove it. And what if I can't.
> 
> Let's pre-fix the terms.
> 
> Before that! care to control your bloody tongue. You fukin scrub got no right to tell me liar. While I have every proof about your lies. Let it get proved first. After than we can blame whoever deserves it.

----------


## raz

Now you see ... you talk only BULL.SHIT and you don't have any proof because you are a LIAR!!! ... Show me the proof that you have!.

Sorry about that ... but is the true.

Take care!





> let's make it a challenge !
> 
> What will happen if I prove it. And what if I can't.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's pre-fix the terms.
> 
> Before that! care to control your bloody tongue. You fukin scrub got no right to tell me liar. While I have every proof about your lies. Let it get proved first. After than we can blame whoever deserves it.



See More: PLS -CADD Version 14.00 released - now support Windows 10!!!!

----------


## cadguy

..............

----------


## raz

============
Dear Mr. Cadguy:
============

How are you? 

Am I a nasty kid without manners and from a bad culture? hahahahahahaha that's a very creative and beautiful from you...... :O)

Now I can see your "amazing proof" and let me tell you that you make me LAUGH a lot........ and to be honest you are very WRONG and you're very DANGEROUS. 

Here are the true proofs that you are talking BULL-SHIT as always in your posts!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

In your last post, You said that I kept 6 months PLS-CADD 13.2 without sharing with the community. That's untrue because according with your "AMAZING PROOF" I received PLS-CADD 13.2 from ABASY ALI six months ago. 

The private message (in the picture) that you shared today is from the user: ABASY ALI. Like me, ABASY ALI is searching PLS-CADD 13.2 or PLS-CADD 14. Please see his request to me on March 17th, 2016 (12 days ago).

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Now, EXPLAIN ME, How is possible that ABASY ALI shared with me PLS-CADD 13.2 six months ago but He asked me 12 days ago for the same software. HOW IS POSSIBLE?

Please in future think two times before talk about people. Don't say any bad comments about my activities in the forum because I am a true member of this forum from 2010!!!!

I don't have problems for free-sharing here in the forum. I have done many times. BUT your style don't like because you don't have the spirit of the forum.

The forum doesn't need people selling software or people trying to be famous for their Reversing Engineering Skills. Your case is the second one.

We only need true Engineers sharing information for free across the globe.

Take care a lot my dear cadguy, 






> You nasty kid see the proof and show it to your parents! Let them teach you manners.
> 
> 
> 
> This is pm from a very genuine member here.
> 
> *And the conclusion is :
> 
> You are a nasty kid without manners and from a bad culture.*

----------


## gilbertomejiac

> 



Could some one share me please PLS 14 or 13.2 Version.
I have 12.3 and this version don't open new library files.  :Frown: 
Also I have 13.2 but it's a demo version.

thanks for any help

----------


## abasy ali

NO NO NO ,
plz, cadguy . you are wrong !!!
I swear to you you're mistaken 
raz, my friend this is  my message
There is a mistake in the text, I mean V12.3 not  v13.2
u see Mr. cadguy , I asked you to get plscadd v13.2 About a week ago 
very sorry about error in prevented  message

----------


## cadguy

...............

----------


## cadguy

..............

----------


## abasy ali

ok send me ur mail
Sorry I can not send private messages (is disabled )!!?

----------


## raz

Sorry my friend I dont have PLS-CADD 13.2 or 14. I just have on my PC the version 12.3 like you!





> Could some one share me please PLS 14 or 13.2 Version.
> I have 12.3 and this version don't open new library files. 
> Also I have 13.2 but it's a demo version.
> 
> thanks for any help

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

for raz and cadguy pleas forget the past and let the forum recover it cerinity

----------


## raz

> NO NO NO ,
> plz, cadguy . you are wrong !!!
> I swear to you you're mistaken 
> raz, my friend this is  my message
> There is a mistake in the text, I mean V12.3 not  v13.2
> u see Mr. cadguy , I asked you to get plscadd v13.2 About a week ago 
> very sorry about error in prevented  message



Now the situation is so clear.......... As summary, Abasy Ali made a typing error in their message and Cadguy made a bad conclusion about me for the Abasy Ali's message...................and then I don't have PLS-CADD 13.2 or 14 and all people are happy.

----------


## raz

> NO NO NO ,
> plz, cadguy . you are wrong !!!
> I swear to you you're mistaken 
> raz, my friend this is  my message
> There is a mistake in the text, I mean V12.3 not  v13.2
> u see Mr. cadguy , I asked you to get plscadd v13.2 About a week ago 
> very sorry about error in prevented  message



Now the situation is so clear.......... As summary, Abasy Ali made a typing error in their message and Cadguy made a bad conclusion about me for the Abasy Ali's message...................and then I don't have PLS-CADD 13.2 or 14 and all people are happy.

----------


## raz

> Another proof ! How dangerous you can be!!!!



I'm not dangerous ... I love to be honest with people. I'm not a liar :O)

See More: PLS -CADD Version 14.00 released - now support Windows 10!!!!

----------


## cadguy

..............

----------


## raz

> This post explains all about you, your culture, your education. Just shame on you and your dad's money spent for you.  And this is the start point.
> 
> Keep in mind, you are going to be an engineer, might be a manager. Not an worker.



Now you are a deep thinker .....xD ... LOL

----------


## raz

> This post explains all about you, your culture, your education. Just shame on you and your dad's money spent for you.  And this is the start point.
> 
> Keep in mind, you are going to be an engineer, might be a manager. Not an worker.



Now you are a deep thinker .....xD ... LOL

----------


## ingo_dingo

Why does Cadguy want to cr....k PLS Cadd 13.2 when he already has PLS Cadd 14 cr....ked???? Why not simply post PLS Cadd 14? Better still post both!  ;-)

----------


## abasy ali

plz , cadguy..... let us Leave a debate and share v13.2
ohm3333x at gmail com

----------


## abasy ali

plz , cadguy..... let us Leave a debate and share v13.2
ohm3333x at gmail com

----------


## cadguy

.................

----------


## cadguy

.................

----------


## himmelstern

please share

----------


## raz

...........................

----------


## raz

> It is not debate. It is about his insult.



Come on cadguy! Now u feel like a victim........

What insult? I just said: put PLS-CADD 14 in your fuc.king ass.... because you play with the people of this forum.

----------


## cadguy

....

See More: PLS -CADD Version 14.00 released - now support Windows 10!!!!

----------


## raz

> Nothing better expected from a shameless BASTARD.



I love the way that you express yourself :O) ... Thank you my friend :P

----------


## raz

> Come here. I'll define the cr.ck with a bamboo in your ass.



ohhhh you are a bad boy :O)

----------


## cadguy

..............

----------


## raz

game theory :O) my dear cadguy 





> Thanks god ! Now you can understand what is good and what is bad. Tit for tat.
> 
> Of course it is very obvious you will understand your language only.

----------


## abasy ali

cadguy and Raz,
plz, Your conflict cause us a great loss
We need you

----------


## abasy ali

cadguy and Raz,
plz, Your conflict cause us a great loss
We need you

----------


## ingo_dingo

Your conflict causes us great laughs!  ;-)

----------


## cadguy

..............

----------


## cadguy

....................

----------


## raz

> Your conflict causes us great laughs!  ;-)



hahaha for me is funny too xD ..... cadguy is funny when he is angry ^^

----------


## cadguy

.................

----------


## abasy ali

Now the Cold War was ended !!!!


Is it possible to share plscad v13.2 ??See More: PLS -CADD Version 14.00 released - now support Windows 10!!!!

----------


## majid_n

I don't know if this is a commercial advertisement or what? Please stop such actions and thanks.

----------


## fx007

TO ALL: 

cadguy is just a guy from rural India selling other people's skill and knowledge in software protection... he knows what I am speaking about...

Someone aught to kick him out of this forum before the shit hits the fan and it gets closed for selling cr**d software, or worse.

I am abandoning it now, jumping off this ship, and saying goodby to all. 

BYEEE

----------


## cadguy

..................

----------


## ingo_dingo

Oh the Drama Queens we have here! 
I just love it! 
Love it I tell you!!

So FX007 has gone exit stage left. He'll be back for an encore and a final bow.

Where's Raz? 

Oh the suspense is killing me!




You know what I love about this Forum and about the internet. People from Rural India and other places can access the Worlds Best Information, Technology and Programs and with that they can take on the World! 

Keep up the good work guys!

----------


## raz

I went for popcorn!!!!! This is a great movie





> Oh the Drama Queens we have here! 
> I just love it! 
> Love it I tell you!!
> 
> So FX007 has gone exit stage left. He'll be back for an encore and a final bow.
> 
> Where's Raz? 
> 
> Oh the suspense is killing me!
> ...

----------


## mukhriz

the best comments resode in this thread.

----------


## mukhriz

> dear seahhh you can not make money with us and specially by selling *****ed software in this forum we try to help each other so pleas help us or go a way



all his software is around 400 to 50o usd...my God..

----------


## mukhriz

> Why does Cadguy want to cr....k PLS Cadd 13.2 when he already has PLS Cadd 14 cr....ked???? Why not simply post PLS Cadd 14? Better still post both!  ;-)



all because of something we called fame and money...hehehe

----------


## ingo_dingo

> TO ALL: 
> 
> cadguy is just a guy from rural India selling other people's skill and knowledge in software protection... he knows what I am speaking about...
> 
> Someone aught to kick him out of this forum before the shit hits the fan and it gets closed for selling cr**d software* or worse.
> 
> I am abandoning it now* jumping off this ship* and saying goodby to all. 
> 
> BYEEE



fx007 - who was a Senior Member - did post that last post. Oh well... the real question is which forum did he go to and what are the best forums now? Oddly it's getting harder and harder to find stuff. (PLS-CADD was always the hardest to find) An even better question is who has PLS-CADD 13 or 14?

----------


## Mechen

Do You have a previous version of this. Please share

----------


## raz

> Do You have a previous version of this. Please share



What version do you need?

----------


## ingo_dingo

ETAP 12.3 would be nice.

See More: PLS -CADD Version 14.00 released - now support Windows 10!!!!

----------


## ingo_dingo

Why did I write that? I meant PLS Cadd 12.3
AnywayPLS Cadd 12.3; 13; or 14 would be nice.
PLS Cadd anything

----------


## PemulA

> Why did I write that? I meant PLS Cadd 12.3
> AnywayPLS Cadd 12.3; 13; or 14 would be nice.
> PLS Cadd anything



PLS-CADD 13.2
P1 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
P2 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

this link was posted by Himmelstem ... but so far I can not download from uploaded.net. Could you help me after downloading you share it with me?

----------


## loqui

Thank you very much* very good

----------


## PemulA

> Thank you very much* very good



share with me after download

----------


## balachandrac

Hi, could you please re upload the same and pm to balachandrac at gmail dot com, thanks in advance

----------


## nafamesaoud@hotmail.fr

Ho can provide a working copy of v13.2or v14.2 need it urgently, please help

----------


## samura

Can someone reupload or share it again? PLS-CADD 13.2

----------


## juanitototatola

Someone upload again PLS CADD 13.2. Thanks and greetings from Chile.

----------


## yayo_

PLS CADD 14 somewhere?

----------


## abasy ali

> Someone upload again PLS CADD 13.2. Thanks and greetings from Chile.



Where it is?
where can I find it

----------

